# What is a Squiker (sp?)



## Shannonp73432 (Sep 4, 2007)

As the title implies I would like to know what a squiker is. I am trying to purchase some more pigeons for my fiance' and an advertisement I saw said "six squikers and one 2007" I under stand what the "one 2007 meant but not the squiker part. 

Thank Alot,
Shannon


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Shannonp73432 said:


> As the title implies I would like to know what a squiker is. I am trying to purchase some more pigeons for my fiance' and an advertisement I saw said "six squikers and one 2007" I under stand what the "one 2007 meant but not the squiker part.
> 
> Thank Alot,
> Shannon


A squeaker falls into an age range where the voice has not yet changed
to an adult voice. Babies and jouveniles typically "squeak", once you've
heard it you won't forget it  

fp


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Probably about two months old I would think but I am no expert so don't quote me


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I just learned the other day that they are considered squeakers until their first moult.

Margaret


----------



## Shannonp73432 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks I am offically informed!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I'm not too definate about this-
Hatchling- Just a few days old
Squab- a young pigeon from 1-30 days old
Peeper or Squeaker- a young bird that is learning to eat 
Fledgling- Just flying or just about to.
Juvenile- Flying but less than 8 months old.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't forget...and I can't speak for ALL pijies, but some, like Mr. Squeaks, became a "CROAKER" while he was "in between" a squeaker and an adult!

Once you hear THAT (croak), you won't forget either!    

Shi &
Squeaks (who _really_ wished I hadn't mentioned that!)


----------

